# " Super-Tozzi-Waggler"



## Wollischen (22. Mai 2012)

Seit der Stippermesse in Bremen ist der neue
Super-Tozzi-Waggler in aller Munde.
Es wird behauptet, dass er der zur Zeit beste Waggler 
auf dem Markt ist.
Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Waggler?
Wie sehen die Montagen aus?
Bin auf Eure antworten gespannt.


----------



## Downbeat (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: " Super-Tozzi-Waggler"*

Ich bin auch gespannt, ich kenne das Teil nämlich nicht.


----------



## Andal (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: " Super-Tozzi-Waggler"*

Ein Bodied Waggler, vorgebleit, mit auswechselbaren Gewichtsscheiben und Antennen. Was ist daran so außergewöhnlich?


----------



## kati48268 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: " Super-Tozzi-Waggler"*

Der Preis? #c


----------



## gründler (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: " Super-Tozzi-Waggler"*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Der Preis? #c


 
9.95€ pro Stk.auf der Stippermesse.


#h


----------



## Denni_Lo (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: " Super-Tozzi-Waggler"*



Andal schrieb:


> Ein Bodied Waggler, vorgebleit, mit auswechselbaren Gewichtsscheiben und Antennen. Was ist daran so außergewöhnlich?



Wenn das Werbefilmchen stimmt:

absolut Verhedderungsfrei im Wurf

Wobei die Teile derbst schwer sind.

http://www.angelmeile.com/SUPERTOZZI-Waggler-rot


----------



## kati48268 (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: " Super-Tozzi-Waggler"*



gründler schrieb:


> 9.95€ pro Stk.auf der Stippermesse.


Den hatte ich auch im www gesehen und finde den... außergewöhnlich. 



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> ... absolut Verhedderungsfrei im Wurf


Na, das sind vorbebleite Waggler doch eh nahezu.
Sieht ja durchaus auch fein aus, das Teilchen, schöne dünne Antenne, stattliches Wurfgewicht, trotz filigraner Bauweise...  aber es ist und bleibt anscheinend ein normaler vorbebleiter Waggler zu einem ganz schön happigen Preis.


----------



## goeddoek (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: " Super-Tozzi-Waggler"*



Andal schrieb:


> Ein Bodied Waggler, vorgebleit, mit auswechselbaren Gewichtsscheiben und Antennen. Was ist daran so außergewöhnlich?



Ist'n Schreibfehler - gemeint der der "Umberto-Tozzi-Waggler" - der singt bei Bissen, wer's mag >  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szWSLwkYa6k  :q


----------



## Andal (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: " Super-Tozzi-Waggler"*

Vielleicht geht er ja auch von ganz alleine unter, ohne dass dafür extra ein Fisch bemüht werden muss!? Obwohl, dafür wäre ja eigentlich die Firma Behr zuständig!


----------



## Tricast (22. Mai 2012)

*AW: " Super-Tozzi-Waggler"*

Entgegen einem normalen Wagler der mit ca. 75% direkt am Wagler ausgebleit wird, ist der Tozzi ein spezieller Zoomer-Wagler. Beim Zoomer wird das größere Gewicht auf die Schnur gebracht. Z.B. der SuperTozzi 12+8: Der Wagler ist mit 8 gr. vorgebleit und trägt noch 12 gr. auf der Schnur. Das ist besonders interessant bei tiefen Gewässern.
Und bei dieser Konstellation soll der SuperTozzi wirklich hervorragend sein.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Bolofreak (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: " Super-Tozzi-Waggler"*

Wenn man viel Blei auf der Schnur haben will dann sollte man einen Waggler nehmen der nicht vorgebleit ist. Also die normalen Zoomer von Claus Müller, Perfect, Browning usw. Wenn man wenig Blei auf der Schnur haben will dann nimmt man einen Waggler der stark vorgebleit ist und nur wenig Zuladung verträgt. Ein Waggler der vorgebleit ist und dann noch viel trägt macht überhaupt keinen Sinn. Er ist nur schwerer, man muss mehr werfen, braucht kräftige Ruten und dickere Schnur. Super-Floppi ist das dann wohl eher.


----------



## flasha (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: " Super-Tozzi-Waggler"*

Was heisst denn eigentlich die Bezeichnung "Zoomer"? Scheinbar bin ich zu "Allround" um sowas zu wissen *smile*.


----------



## Tricast (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: " Super-Tozzi-Waggler"*

Hallo Bolofreak,

auch wir fischen nur die Exner Waggler oder die Klone davon und wenn wir sehr wenig Gewicht am Waggler haben wollen, dann kommen eben andere Adapter aufgeschaubt. Aber nichts desto trotz ist der Super Tozzi als Zoomer ausgelegt; ob sinnvoll oder nicht sei einmal dahingestellt. Und er soll sich sehr gut werfen lassen wie uns Freunde berichtet haben. Auch der Artikel von Heino Scharfscheer bestätigt dies. 

Viele Grüße aus Bremen
Heinz


----------



## Brassenwilli (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: " Super-Tozzi-Waggler"*



Tricast schrieb:


> Entgegen einem normalen Wagler der mit ca. 75% direkt am Wagler ausgebleit wird, ist der Tozzi ein spezieller Zoomer-Wagler. Beim Zoomer wird das größere Gewicht auf die Schnur gebracht. Z.B. der SuperTozzi 12+8: Der Wagler ist mit 8 gr. vorgebleit und trägt noch 12 gr. auf der Schnur. Das ist besonders interessant bei tiefen Gewässern.
> Und bei dieser Konstellation soll der SuperTozzi wirklich hervorragend sein.
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Heinz nicht böse sein wenn ich Dir hier widerspreche aber beim SuperTozzi ist es laut dem Entwickler dieser Serie (Roberto) genau anders herum:
4+6 = 4 Gramm Zuladung 
6+9 = 6 Gramm Zuladung 
8+12 = 8 Gramm Zuladung

Gruß Brassenwilli


----------



## Knispel (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: " Super-Tozzi-Waggler"*



flasha schrieb:


> Was heisst denn eigentlich die Bezeichnung "Zoomer"? Scheinbar bin ich zu "Allround" um sowas zu wissen *smile*.


 
Lade das mal runter, da findest du alles :
http://www.blinker.de/service/downloads/index.php?Download=Peter+Drennans+Posen-Serie


----------



## Tricast (26. Mai 2012)

*AW: " Super-Tozzi-Waggler"*

Hallo Wilfried, hast Du den Super Tozzi schon mal probiert?

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Brassenwilli (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: " Super-Tozzi-Waggler"*



Tricast schrieb:


> Hallo Wilfried, hast Du den Super Tozzi schon mal probiert?
> 
> Gruß Heinz



Moin Heinz,
schmeckt irgendwie trocken *g*  Spass beiseite, bisher noch nicht dazu gekommen das Endergebnis zu fischen, konnte im vergangenen Jahr aber schon 3 der Muster testen, wenn sich das Endprodukt so gut fischen lässt wie die Muster hat Roberto gute Arbeit geleistet.
Mal sehen wann ich die Zeit finde das Endergebnis am Wasser zu testen........

Gruß
Wilfried


----------



## Bolofreak (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: " Super-Tozzi-Waggler"*

Hallo TriCast,

welcher Waggler fliegt denn nicht gut? Fliegen die nicht alle? Fliegt der Tozzi höher, schneller, weiter? Da ist viel Blei an einem großen Körper. Auf jeden Fall klatscht das ordentlich aufs Wasser.

Gruß

Bolofreak


----------



## schorle (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: " Super-Tozzi-Waggler"*



Bolofreak schrieb:


> Hallo TriCast,
> Auf jeden Fall klatscht das ordentlich aufs Wasser.
> 
> Gruß
> ...



Was aber bei einem Zoomer nicht unbedingt ein Problem ist, da durch die hohe Bebleiung ja ein schnelles absinken in Grundnähe bewirkt werden soll.


----------



## flasha (8. Juni 2012)

*AW: " Super-Tozzi-Waggler"*



Knispel schrieb:


> Lade das mal runter, da findest du alles :
> http://www.blinker.de/service/downloads/index.php?Download=Peter+Drennans+Posen-Serie



Ah...jetzt erst gesehen!

 Danke werd ich mir gleich mal anschauen!#6|wavey:


----------

